

Is Silicon valley is loosing its mojo? - abarrera
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/column/2423/eating-silicon-valleys-lunch/

======
phylosopher
I haven't lived/worked in the Bay Area for two years so hard to gauge mojo
levels though I'll take the writer's word for it. However, I'm not convinced
on Europe at least from my perspective as a self-funding entrepreneur living
in Spain. There are a lot of incubators but funding still remains tight while
funding in Silicon Valley is flowing. So what? The writer is talking about
innovation. True, though without funding I believe most innovative companies
that are taking big risk in Europe will die from funding starvation while in
Silicon Valley, superstar innovative companies will find funding even if it is
among a hundred copycats.

------
FranSpain
I don´t know how is Silicon Valley because I never have the opportunity but I
really think that in Spain or England is doing a great job and there is a
really talented but lack the most important: investors (at least in Spain).
Great Article!

